# Plötzlich Reisegutschein gewonnen



## JennyMcLane (3 Februar 2009)

Gerade eben hat wer angerufen und gesagt das mein Vater einen 500 Euro Reisegutschein von Billa / Merkur gewonnen hat. Man kann den gutschein auch auf einen anderen Namen austellen lassen.
sie wollten die Kontonummer haben, meine Mama war am Telefon und hat gesagt das sie diese nicht bei der Hand hat.
Nun rufen sie zu Mittag wieder an.

Habe gleich meiner Mama gesagt das sie diese NICHT hergeben soll.

Die Billa und Merkurkundenkarte habe nur ich.

Kann es Betrug sein oder nicht?


Ich denke die Kontonummer hergeben, das sie das Geld überweisen können ist ein großer Fehler. Hat irgendwer schon was davon gehört? Auf der Billa HP und Merkur HP kann ich nichts sehen.


----------



## wahlhesse (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Plötzlich Reisegutschein gewonnen*

Am Telefon gibt man Unbekannten selbstverständlich KEINE Kontodaten durch.
Um leichtgläubigen Menschen Daten zu entlocken sind die Anrufer halt recht erfindungsreich.

Ein kompletter verifizierter Datensatz inkl. Kontoverbindung ist auf dem Schwarzmarkt viel Geld wert. Und so versuchen sich viele "Hobby-Gauner" sich ein Stück vom Datenkuchen abzuschneiden und wenn es dumm läuft, auch gleich das Konto der Inhaber zu melken.

Also, wenn der tatsächlich zurückruft, versuchen ihn auszufragen... irgendwann wird er dann komisch reagieren...  Aber keinesfalls die gewünschten Informationen geben.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## JennyMcLane (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Plötzlich Reisegutschein gewonnen*

Werden wir machen, und ich habe auch schon ebi Billa angerufen, klarerweise wissen die von nichts. Die waren etwas entsetzt. Konnte ihnen auch nicht mehr sagen, das sich die Leute als Mitarbeiter von Billa / Merkur ausgegeben haben. Leider sehen wir auf unseren etwas älteren Telefonen nicht die Nummer. Da müßten wir auf ISDN umsteigen und das kostet dann das doppelte.

 ein paar tipps für ein paar fiese Fragen *g*


----------



## Eniac (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Plötzlich Reisegutschein gewonnen*

Wozu sollte man eine Kontonummer angeben, wenn man angeblich einen Reisegutschein gewonnen hat? Da ist doch was oberfaul.

Mögliche Szenarien:

- Den Gutschein gibt es nur, wenn man gleichzeitig ein Zeitschriftenabo/Los der SüdNorddeutschen Klassenlotterie/Mitgliedschaft im Hilfswerk für bedürftige Spendeneintreiber e.V. erwirbt. Der fällige Betrag kann dann praktischerweise gleich abgebucht werden.

- Der Gutschein gilt nur für eine Person, die zweite muss kräftig draufzahlen oder es wird ein saftiger Einzelzimmerzuschlag fällig. Die Buchungsgebühr kann ebenfalls schon mal direkt eingezogen werden. Vor Ort werden dann weitere Zuschläge (Halbpension/AI/Zimmer nicht direkt über der Hoteldisko) und Gebühren (Kerosinzuschlag/Flughafensteuer) kassiert und selbstverständlich wird man zu mindestens 3 Kaffeefahrtenverkaufsveranstaltungen geschleppt. Am Ende ist die Reise teurer und dazu noch schlechter als wenn man direkt im Reisebüro bei einem seriösen Veranstalter gebucht hätte.


Irgendwer gab mal den Tipp, bei solchen Anfragen einfach die Kontonummer eines Sparbuchs anzugeben, etwaige Gewinne können darauf eingezahlt aber eben nichts abgebucht werden. Aber da die Gewinne zu 100% fiktiv sind, sollte man sich diese Mühe sparen und kommentarlos den Hörer auflegen.


Eniac


----------



## blowfish (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Plötzlich Reisegutschein gewonnen*



JennyMcLane schrieb:


> Da müßten wir auf ISDN umsteigen und das kostet dann das doppelte.



Das geht auch im analogen Netzt. Man braucht halt nur ein Telefon mit Nummernanzeige.


----------



## JennyMcLane (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Plötzlich Reisegutschein gewonnen*

Vielleicht geht das in Deutschland, in Österreich nicht, unser Haupttelefon hat ein Nummerndisplay, aber da wird nichts angeziegt. Die anderen 2 Apparate sind Nebenstellen. 
Vielleicht kann man ja bei der Telekom einen Nummernauszug schicken lassen, wer uns angerufen hat.


----------



## Teleton (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Plötzlich Reisegutschein gewonnen*



Eniac schrieb:


> Mögliche Szenarien:
> - Der Gutschein gilt nur für eine Person, die zweite muss kräftig draufzahlen oder es wird ein saftiger Einzelzimmerzuschlag fällig. Die Buchungsgebühr kann ebenfalls schon mal direkt eingezogen werden. Vor Ort werden dann weitere Zuschläge (Halbpension/AI/Zimmer nicht direkt über der Hoteldisko) und Gebühren (Kerosinzuschlag/Flughafensteuer) kassiert und selbstverständlich wird man zu mindestens 3 Kaffeefahrtenverkaufsveranstaltungen geschleppt. Am Ende ist die Reise teurer und dazu noch schlechter als wenn man direkt im Reisebüro bei einem seriösen Veranstalter gebucht hätte.



Oder als Untervariante zu dem obigen Szenario. Die Reise ist tatsächlich kostenlos und geht immer in die Türkei. Dort ist grade keine Saison, Zimmer gibt es nachgeworfen.
Das Programm vor Ort beginnt sofort mit der ersten "Kaffeefahrt" in eine Teppichknüpferei. Je nach Umsatz geht es danach in ein 1-Sterne  oder 3-Sterne-Hotel. Der tägliche Besuch verschiedener Teppichläden wird aufgelockert durch regelmässige Besuche der Goldwaren- und Lederwarenfabriken. Die Fabrikbesuche werden verbunden mit Tagesausflügen, die Verkaufstopps finden an wirklich abgelegenen Orten statt.


----------



## Eniac (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Plötzlich Reisegutschein gewonnen*

Hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen, dass das herrliche Ausflugspaket zu Teppichknüpferei/Goldladen/Bazar auf dem Weg nach Pamukkale zum einen obligatorisch und zum anderen nicht kostenlos ist? Da werden dann noch mal 99 - 149 EUR fällig.


Eniac


----------



## JennyMcLane (3 Februar 2009)

*AW: Plötzlich Reisegutschein gewonnen*

*gg* 


   Gerade hatte ich wieder den Anruf von dem Gewinnspiel gehabt, ich habe die in Grund und Boden gesprochen, dass sie dann genervt aufgelegt hat. Ich bin höflich geblieben, und habe eben gekontert. War sie wahrscheinlich nicht gewohnt.  Meine Mama war am Anfang zu überrascht, aber jetzt ist sie auch schon hellhörig geworden.

  Ich war am Anfang ganz höflich und habe gesagt das die Frau …. Nicht da ist, sie mir es aber auch  gern sagen kann. Sie meinte aber das sie es nur ihr sagen kann, des um den Herrn …. Ging. Da sagte ich, das ich die Billa / Merkur Karte haben und nicht der Herr …  Da sagte sie schon etwas gereizt, das sich der Herr … sich vor 5 oder 10 Jahren irgendwo seine Daten angegeben hatte. Ich sagte eben, dass mein Mutter bei so Sachen gar nicht mitmacht und mein Vater schon gar nicht, und das ich solchen Sachen auch aus dem weg gehe.
   Sie meinte dann wieder, dass das von einem Handyvertrag kommt. Ich sagte gleich darauf, das ich die Handyverträge abschließe und nicht der Herr ….
  Darauf die: Wenn sie daran nicht  interessiert sind, auf wieder sehen. Man merkte es dass sie sauer war.
  Ich hab gegrinst und es gleich meinen Vater und meiner Mutter erzählt. Beide mußten grinsen.


----------



## jamaica (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: Plötzlich Reisegutschein gewonnen*



JennyMcLane schrieb:


> Vielleicht geht das in Deutschland, in Österreich nicht, unser Haupttelefon hat ein Nummerndisplay, aber da wird nichts angeziegt




Hallo!
Das geht auch in Österreich. Du musst nur den Vertrag bei der Telekom kündigen, und auf einen anderen Anbieter umsteigen. Gibst dan meist auch Telefone die ein Nummerndisplay haben. Meine Eltern haben das ert vor 2 Wochen gemacht. Nun bezahlen sie weniger Grundgebühr, und haben einen Festnetzanschluss mit Nummernanzeige. Bei denen waren auch immer irgendwelche ominösen Anrufer an der Strippe. Ein Tipp! Anonyme Nummern erst gar nicht annehmen. 
Grüsse Silvia


----------



## JennyMcLane (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: Plötzlich Reisegutschein gewonnen*

Wir gehen nicht von der Telekom weg, ist der beste Anbieter, vor allem mit dem Internet. Sie haben auch das beste Service wenn man Probleme hat.

UTA/Tele 2 ist mehr als nur schrott, außerdem machen die Telefonterror. Die haben mal täglich angerufen und fast gebettelt das wir zu ihnen wechseln sollen.
Eine Bekannte war mal bei denen, von 10 versuchen ist sie mit viel Glück 1 mal ins Internet gekommen. Echt klasse wenn man als Proffesorin das Internet braucht. und dei typen bei UTA/Tele2 meinten das wir alles falsch eingestellt haben. Selbst ein Bekantner den ich angerufen habe, hat zu mir gesagt, das alles richtig eingerichtet ist, und der ist Netzwerktechniker und sagte auch zu mir das UTA / Tele 2 nur schrott sind. Zu den Typen waren wir auch schon ziemlich grob am Telefon *g* 

Meine Eltern wollten vor einigen Jahren mal zu einem anderen Anbieter wechseln, dann wäre aber meine damalige aon-complete Flatrate weggewesen, und ich hätte auf das normale modem mit Minutenabrechnung von dem anderen Anbieter umsteigen müssen. außerdem sagte der andere Anbieter das unsere Telefonanlange veraltet ist und wir eine komplett neue brauchen + neue Kabel etc,...  [kam mir auch nicht gerade seriös vor]
Hab dann zum Glück meine Eltern überredet bei der Telekom zu bleiben.

Mit dem 19,90 Euro Angebot der Telekom ist es ja perfekt 

Ich muß dazusagen das das ein Firmentelefon ist, und es kann auch ein Kunde mit unterdrückter Nummer anrufen, deswegen muß man bei jedem Klingeln abheben.


----------



## physicus (4 Februar 2009)

*AW: Plötzlich Reisegutschein gewonnen*

OK. Ich kann folgende Lösung anbieten:

1) Lass Dir statt der normalen Telefonsteckdose eine 3-fachsteckdose machen (geht problemlos, gratis) oder besorge Dir einen Verteiler. Gibt es im Geschäft.

2) Ich habe zur Rufnummernanzeige eine "Clipbox". die gibt es immer wieder beim Hofer (österr. Version von Aldi). Ähnliches sollte es auch in anderen Geschäften geben.

3) Auf meinem Mobiltelefon (nicht Handy) habe ich auch eine Rufnummernanzeige.


Damit kannst Du von vornherein feststellen, wer Dich anruft. Manche werden leider immer noch mit "Unterdürckt" oder "Unbekannt" angezeigt, die ignoriere ich aber meistens, oder hebe erst ab, wenn sich der Anrufbeantworter einschaltet und ich den Anrufer kenne.


Für weitere Details stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.

LG
P

Nachtrag: Die Clipbox musste freigeschaltet werden, ging aber innerhalb weniger Stunden. Ich weiss nicht, wie es heute ist, ich bin mit ihr zufrieden. Die Rufnummernanzeige am Mobiltelefon musste nicht freigeschaltet werden.


----------



## blowfish (5 Februar 2009)

*AW: Plötzlich Reisegutschein gewonnen*

Nun dass mit der Nummern anzeige geht vielleicht auch mit der Telekom. Brauchst halt nur mal dort nach zufragen.
War glaube ich auch bei mir so. Die Nummern anzeige wurde erst nach einer Änderung des Vertrages möglich.


----------

